
How to change someone's mind, according to science - ekpyrotic
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/wonk/wp/2016/02/10/how-to-change-someones-mind-according-to-science/?utm_term=.6968d624a046
======
ekpyrotic
Here's a link to the scientific paper referenced in the article itself:
[https://arxiv.org/pdf/1602.01103v1.pdf](https://arxiv.org/pdf/1602.01103v1.pdf)

The key practical findings are in Section 9 on page 10.

